# New to iui..



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Ive just completed 3 months of clomid all with the out come of BFN im now waiting to go to the clinic for iui could anyone tell me how long the process of iui takes what drugs you have to take many thanks x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

I'm just about to start IUI, and the gap between me finishing clomid/tamoxifen and starting IUI has been about 3 months. This was mainly waiting to get an appointment for DH 
to have a SA and then waiting for an appointment to see the consultant. Once that had happened it all happened pretty quickly, as I had my jab training last week, and will start 
stimming this weekend if AF turns op on time. I'll be on Menopur, but I don't think everyone takes this as there are quite a few drugs that can be used for IUI.

As for the process, I have to start jabbing on day 2, carry on jabbing until I go for a scan on day 9, and then they either send me away for a few more days if the follicles are too
small, or they advise you to do the trigger shot at a given time, and book you in for the basting. Not sure if this is what everyone has to do though.

Not sure if this has been any help, but good luck with your IUI!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Aw thanks hun thats a great help hopefully it wont be long then before i start looking forward to it feels like ive been waiting for this forever now. Not looking forward to the whole needle buisness is it a proper needle or is it like a shot pen Thanks again for the info x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got a proper needle unfortunately. I have to mix the drugs with one needle, then swap it over for a smaller needle before jabbing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG What we go through hey lol hope it goes ok for you hun fingers crossed it works x


----------



## clairehew (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello

Just wanted to say good luck!  I am 6dpo, and on my 3rd month of clomid - with IUI scheduled for next month if it's a negative this month.  I've been ttc for 12 months and finding the 2ww very hard.  Does anybody have any good coping strategies?! xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Claire. Unfortunately for me I've been ttc for 3 and a half years, so for me the 2ww has just got easier over time. I've learnt not to symptom spot and I just make sure to keep myself pretty busy in the evening. I have the radio on a lot too, as listening to music stops my mind wandering! I'm lucky as I'm quite a pragmatic person, so most months I'm just able to move on when af turns up, and just go with the onwards and upwards philosophy. Of course I still have bad days where I bawl my eyes out  

Best of luck, and hopefully you won't have too many more 2ww's before you get your BFP


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi claire yeah 2ww sucks big time i got bfn last week on last try of clomid just keep busy hun lots of house work does the trick!!! Ive been ttc for 11 years now so hopefully they will hurry up and get me sorted wouldnt be so bad but we are both fine and its just unexplained for us fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## clairehew (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks both of you.  I need to take a leaf out of your book Mooers with the onwards and upwards attitude!  I hope your IUI's go well this month.  xxxxx


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi girls 
we had our first IUI on 15th July. We had it within 2 weeks of seeing the consultant (but theres no wait for IUI on the NHS locally). My cycle is 32 days so had the Tx on day 18 which is quite late but scans showed follie size and womb lining were ready then. Had to give myself an Ovatrelle injection 36 hours before to stimulate ovulation. Helen, the needle is a very fine needle like a diabetic needle and I can pinch an inch or 2 on my tummy so it was painless, the thought was actually worse than doing it!!!!!!  
My DH did a sample the morning of the Tx which we took to the clinic they spin the sample in a centrafuge (think thats how you spell it) and the best swimmers swim to the top they put the pick of the crop in a medium to be able to insert it into you. With your legs up in stirrups (not very flattering) they pass a speculum (like you have when you have a smear) then a small tube is inserted in through the womb into the uterus. I got a strange fizzing sensation just above my pubic bone when they did it, the worst bit was trying to get the speculum out (cos they can't use any lubricant on it ). I then had to be tilted on the table for around 20 minutes. The whole process from entering the clinic took around 2 hours.
Hope that helps with anyone going though IUI for the 1st time.  
I'm now on day 7 of my 2ww and its going slowly!! (OTD 29th July). Although I have managed to keep myself busy as I'm in the process of doing work for a course at present!
Our moto is 'we'll get there' and we will - all of us!!!!  
Wishing everyone love and luck  
Lou   x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Lou no lubricant ouch!! Well you have filled some gaps hun thank you.  Well think it will be abit of a wait for me yet as i have to wait to be refered to the clinic then the waiting time is 8 weeks so keep waiting. Good luck on your testing date let me know what you get!! xxx


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Helen, 
no worries just pleased I could help!! Will keep you posted!! Message me if I can help any more. In the mean time I'm sending you  and   

Love and luck

Lou x x x


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Helen you sound in about the place as us and this thread was very interesting.  We are waiting for our appointment to come through from Eastbourne Clinic.  We have been TTC for a few years now and they would not put me on Clomid though as said I was ovulating so straight onto IUI for explained fertility.


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

It also depends if there is anything wrong with you. My infertility is down to my DH so we re having to use a donor sperm and because there is nothing wrong with me, I am starting IUI with no drugs and if that does not work, then moving on to using drugs as well.

Rach x


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Helen, 

said I'd keep you posted on my test today unfortunately it was a BFN!!!  Also had a phone call from my fertility nurse to say my 21 day bloods had come back and showed that I had'nt ovulated. SO despite the follies and womb lining being big enough and despite an ovitrelle injection to make me ovulate I STILL didnt!! Am so frustratede as she told me that I won't have IUI on my next cycle they just want to see how my bloods are on day 21 as theres no piont in doing IUI if I'm not ovulating!!   They might start me on Clomid if my 21 day bloods show I'm not ovulating agin next time !!! 

Am so frustarted!!!   But am beginning to learn the art of patience which you have to have lots of when you are on this fertility journey!!!! 

Fingers crossed you get seen soon hun.  

 and  

Lou x


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi loopylou im so sorry to here you had a BFN its so hard i know havethey said when you can try again?? So they are going to give you clomid have you had it before of will it be your first time sorry my memory is terrible. Hope you have better luck next month babe xxx

Twitter12 hi thanks for your message me and hubby have been trying for 10 years + so i totally understand where your coming from wehave unexplained infertility. The waiting is awful were back to see the gyno on aug Nd she will hopefully refer us for the iui then i know its roughly 8 ww for appointment to see them so fingers cross they get on it asap x


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Phone clinic again today still not received referral so phoned doctors and the very nice lady there said she would check whats happening and call me back.  Got phone call 5 minutes later and said the PCT has approved our funding and that a letter went off to clinic yesterday so should hear from them sometime next week.  

Very happy - hope appointment/letter doesn;t now take too long to arrive.  
Think I will chase them to make sure they have received it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

twinter12 oh wow thats fab news hun keep me posted on your progress!

I had my appointment yesterday and they have upped my dose of clomid and they have finally refered me so thats wicked news for us!! Very happy indeed ill keep you all posted xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have my first consultation appointment tomorrow afternoon  
Not sure whats going to happen but will keep you informed


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

hi girls
We have to use donor sperm to have a baby. i am 25 and all seems to be well. we do have nhs funding but our clinic has no sperm donors, we are going to pay for treatment ourself now. iui is obv alot cheaper but still around £2000 with donor sperm, i havent heard very good success storys with this at all, I'm really not sure if we should save for longer or just go for iui   
Thanks Donna


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

We are now going to start our iui journey so just wanted to wish you every success!


----------

